
Walmart Just Revealed Crazy Futuristic Plans It's Testing to Pummel Amazon - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.thestreet.com/story/14160939/1/walmart-just-revealed-these-crazy-futuristic-things-it-s-testing-to-pummel-amazon.html
======
coreyp_1
I've stopped shopping at walmart, as well as all other stores that treat me
like a criminal just for walking in its doors. The customer service is
terrible, and the employees don't often know anything about the products on
the shelves (or not). It's often simpler, faster, and less frustrating to shop
online.

